# Any B13's with H&R and AGX's



## b13fury (Jan 4, 2004)

Im going to be purchasing this setup on Wed. I wanted GC's but can't really afford them at the time. 
Anyways, if you have this setup and you Autocross. Please let me know what you think of the setup. Pro's-Con's ie, bottoming out, tire rub,shitty handling. You get the point. 
And mods please don't move this thread because it is Autocross specific.


----------

